# Liverpool - Tottenham. Finale Champions League 2019. 1 giugno. Tv.



## admin (8 Maggio 2019)

Liverpool - Tottenham, finale di Champions League 2018/2019 inaspettata. I Reds sono arrivati alla finale dopo aver superato il Barça in semifinale. Il Tottenham ha avuto la meglio sull'Ajax dopo una partita di ritorno incredibile. 

Liverpool - Tottenham si giocherà sabato 1 giugno 2019 alle ore 21 allo stadio Wanda Metropolitano di Madrid.

Dove vedere Liverpool - Tottenham in tv?

Diretta sulla Rai e su Sky a partire dalle ore 21.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Maggio 2019)

Sono ancora scioccato O_O


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Maggio 2019)

Vince il Liverpool.. normalmente vincono sempre le squadre più prestigiose quando affrontano una che non lo è.

Ma può succedere di tutto


----------



## mandraghe (8 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Liverpool - Tottenham, finale di Champions League 2018/2019 inaspettata. I Reds sono arrivati alla finale dopo aver superato il Barça in semifinale. Il Tottenham ha avuto la meglio sull'Ajax dopo una partita di ritorno incredibile.
> 
> Liverpool - Tottenham si giocherà sabato 1 giugno 2019 alle ore 21 allo stadio Wanda Metropolitano di Madrid.
> 
> ...



Mario se i tifosi dell’Ajax vengono a sapere del topic di ieri ti conviene fuggire in Australia 

Ps: credo che la diano anche su Rai Uno.


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Maggio 2019)

ovviamente si tifa tottenham.


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Liverpool - Tottenham, finale di Champions League 2018/2019 inaspettata. I Reds sono arrivati alla finale dopo aver superato il Barça in semifinale. Il Tottenham ha avuto la meglio sull'Ajax dopo una partita di ritorno incredibile.
> 
> Liverpool - Tottenham si giocherà sabato 1 giugno 2019 alle ore 21 allo stadio Wanda Metropolitano di Madrid.
> 
> ...



L'Ajax nostro super vincitore morale della Champions per aver buttato fuori i gobbi.

Grazie!


----------



## juventino (8 Maggio 2019)

Difficile fare un pronostico, so solo che sarà una bella partita.


----------



## Hellscream (8 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Liverpool - Tottenham, finale di Champions League 2018/2019 inaspettata. I Reds sono arrivati alla finale dopo aver superato il Barça in semifinale. Il Tottenham ha avuto la meglio sull'Ajax dopo una partita di ritorno incredibile.
> 
> Liverpool - Tottenham si giocherà sabato 1 giugno 2019 alle ore 21 allo stadio Wanda Metropolitano di Madrid.
> 
> ...



Complimenti per la gufata dell'anno Mario


----------



## MarcoG (8 Maggio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Difficile fare un pronostico, so solo che sarà una bella partita.



Si conoscono molto bene. Questo toglie un po' di imprevedibilità alla cosa. Voto liverpool, e mi dispiace di non aver avuto una finale con l'Ajax.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Maggio 2019)

A questo punto tifo Tottenham


----------



## Schism75 (8 Maggio 2019)

La,più bella Champions degli ultimi anni


----------



## mandraghe (8 Maggio 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> A questo punto tifo Tottenham



Tutta la vita, ma purtroppo vedo i reds favoriti.


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Maggio 2019)

Mauricio vinci sta Champions e poi vieni a Milano


----------



## ispanicojon7 (8 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Liverpool - Tottenham, finale di Champions League 2018/2019 inaspettata. I Reds sono arrivati alla finale dopo aver superato il Barça in semifinale. Il Tottenham ha avuto la meglio sull'Ajax dopo una partita di ritorno incredibile.
> 
> Liverpool - Tottenham si giocherà sabato 1 giugno 2019 alle ore 21 allo stadio Wanda Metropolitano di Madrid.
> 
> ...




klopp ha gia' vinto la coppa ...


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Maggio 2019)

Io non tifo per nessuno.
Ma la strameriterebbe il Liverpool.


----------



## Solo (8 Maggio 2019)

Spero nel totocoso.


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2019)

Liverpool favorito ma è pur sempre una finale. E questa Champions è la più bella degli ultimi 10 anni ma anche la più pazza. Boh...


----------



## unbreakable (8 Maggio 2019)

2 squadre salvate dalla differenza reti ..nei gironi..
Comunque il liverpool penso faccia valere la sua esperienza e bacheca..però sti qua del totocoso hanno sculato di brutto..occhio. .prima inter poi city poi ajax..boh sto porchettino avrà stretto un patto con il diavolo


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Liverpool favorito ma è pur sempre una finale. E questa Champions è la più bella degli ultimi 10 anni ma anche la più pazza. Boh...



Quest'anno davvero le pressioni sui favoriti stanno facendo grandi danni. 
75 volte su 100 il Liverpool la vincerebbe in scioltezza.
Ma la finale si gioca una volta sola. 
Godiamocela.


----------



## Pitermilanista (8 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Liverpool favorito ma è pur sempre una finale. E questa Champions è la più bella degli ultimi 10 anni ma anche la più pazza. Boh...



Il Liverpool giocherà da favorito, tre settimane di pausa da prima della finale a rompere il ritmo, torna Kane, la Champions più pazza di sempre Vincono gli Hotspurs.


----------



## Igniorante (8 Maggio 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> La,più bella Champions degli ultimi anni



A livello di gioco e di partite giocate a viso aperto, indubbiamente, non posso che quotare.


----------



## Pitermilanista (8 Maggio 2019)

Mai come quest'anno risulta palese che le coppe siano legate a episodi e fato: il Totteham aveva un punto dopo tre partite nel girone, ha segnato all'Inter a 10 dalla fine, alle riserve del Barcellona a 5 dalla fine, se l'Inter avesse battuto il psv sarebbe comunque uscito. Gol di mano di Llorente contro il City, decisione della Var al novantesimo, gol al novantaseiesimo contro lAjax. 
Il Liverpool sarebbe uscito nei gironi se Milik non si fosse mangiato un gol davanti al portiere al novantesimo ad Anfield. 

Questo per dire che roba tipo "Conte non è da Champions" o "Guardiola e Allegri hanno fallito" è ridicola, come lo sarebbe dare del perdente a Klopp se il Liverpool non vincesse la finale. Tra uscire ai gironi e vincere la coppa c'è una linea sottilisima, fatta di un minuto o un centimetro.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Maggio 2019)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Mauricio vinci sta Champions e poi vieni a Milano



E porta qualche giocatore

Pronostico difficile. Tifo Tottenham, ma questo Liverpool mi è simpatico a partire dall'allenatore, passando per Salah e finendo con Van Dijk e Allison.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Maggio 2019)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Tutta la vita, ma purtroppo vedo i reds favoriti.



...per me non ci sono favoriti.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Maggio 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Mai come quest'anno risulta palese che le coppe siano legate a episodi e fato: il Totteham aveva un punto dopo tre partite nel girone, ha segnato all'Inter a 10 dalla fine, alle riserve del Barcellona a 5 dalla fine, se l'Inter avesse battuto il psv sarebbe comunque uscito. Gol di mano di Llorente contro il City, decisione della Var al novantesimo, gol al novantaseiesimo contro lAjax.
> Il Liverpool sarebbe uscito nei gironi se Milik non si fosse mangiato un gol davanti al portiere al novantesimo ad Anfield.
> 
> Questo per dire che roba tipo "Conte non è da Champions" o "Guardiola e Allegri hanno fallito" è ridicola, come lo sarebbe dare del perdente a Klopp se il Liverpool non vincesse la finale. Tra uscire ai gironi e vincere la coppa c'è una linea sottilisima, fatta di un minuto o un centimetro.



.

Infatti poteva essere davvero l'anno dei ladri. Fortuna che c'è il karma


----------



## sunburn (9 Maggio 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Mai come quest'anno risulta palese che le coppe siano legate a episodi e fato: il Totteham aveva un punto dopo tre partite nel girone, ha segnato all'Inter a 10 dalla fine, alle riserve del Barcellona a 5 dalla fine, se l'Inter avesse battuto il psv sarebbe comunque uscito. Gol di mano di Llorente contro il City, decisione della Var al novantesimo, gol al novantaseiesimo contro lAjax.
> Il Liverpool sarebbe uscito nei gironi se Milik non si fosse mangiato un gol davanti al portiere al novantesimo ad Anfield.
> 
> Questo per dire che roba tipo "Conte non è da Champions" o "Guardiola e Allegri hanno fallito" è ridicola, come lo sarebbe dare del perdente a Klopp se il Liverpool non vincesse la finale. Tra uscire ai gironi e vincere la coppa c'è una linea sottilisima, fatta di un minuto o un centimetro.


Condivido sostanzialmente il tuo discorso, però bisogna anche dire che gli episodi devi andarteli a cercare. A mio parere il fallimento di Allegri non sta tanto nell'essere uscito ai quarti quanto nell'essere uscito senza neanche provarci. Ieri il Tottenham era sotto di due gol(tre considerando l'andata) a 45 minuti dalla fine, ci ha provato correndo anche enormi rischi e alla fine ha avuto l'episodio a favore. La stessa Juventus contro l'Atletico al ritorno ci ha provato e ha avuto l'episodio fortunato del gol di Ronaldo entrato per mezzo millimetro. Con l'Ajax la Juventus è stata spettatrice non pagante e capisco perfettamente che gli juventini non vogliano più Allegri.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Liverpool - Tottenham, finale di Champions League 2018/2019 inaspettata. I Reds sono arrivati alla finale dopo aver superato il Barça in semifinale. Il Tottenham ha avuto la meglio sull'Ajax dopo una partita di ritorno incredibile.
> 
> Liverpool - Tottenham si giocherà sabato 1 giugno 2019 alle ore 21 allo stadio Wanda Metropolitano di Madrid.
> 
> ...



Pazzesco tutte le inglesi in finale delle coppe europee.

Mò non iniziamo col modello inglese e la loro intensità per cortesia 

Lo strapotere economico, come avevamo previsto, sta venendo fuori

Il gioco inglese è bello solo per gli occhi, non è l' unico vincente. 

Lo è adesso soltanto perchè lo fanno con parecchi tra i migliori giocatori del pianeta.

Tutto qui, come sempre, giocatori forti = gioco divertente e vittorie.


----------



## sunburn (9 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Pazzesco tutte le inglesi in finale delle coppe europee.
> 
> Mò non iniziamo col modello inglese e la loro intensità per cortesia
> 
> Lo strapotere economico, come avevamo visto, sta venendo fuori


Esatto. Il modello inglese è: cacciare il grano e prendere i migliori atleti in circolazione. C'era arrivato Silvietto nostro quarant'anni fa... 
Che poi, se togli i nomi degli stadi e dei club, in Premier di inglese resta ben poco.


----------



## MarcoG (9 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Esatto. Il modello inglese è: cacciare il grano e prendere i migliori atleti in circolazione. C'era arrivato Silvietto nostro quarant'anni fa...
> Che poi, se togli i nomi degli stadi e dei club, in Premier di inglese resta ben poco.



Il modello inglese è però anche concorrenza spietata per merito della più equa ripartizione dei diritti tv, e concorrenza ancora più spietata con l'estero per la minore tassazione. Non credo neanche ci sia questa sorta di egemonia mediatica da parte di una squadra su un'altra, cosa che favorisce ulteriormente lo spettacolo. 

Il contesto in questo sport è troppo determinante, per questo si va a cicli e difficilmente si ha in un ambiente sbagliato una squadra che riesce a competere con chi si trova invece in quello giusto. Le fondamenta del calcio italiano sono al momento prive della giusta mentalità. E lo sono fuori dal campo prima che dentro.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Il modello inglese è però anche concorrenza spietata per merito della più equa ripartizione dei diritti tv, e concorrenza ancora più spietata con l'estero per la minore tassazione. Non credo neanche ci sia questa sorta di egemonia mediatica da parte di una squadra su un'altra, cosa che favorisce ulteriormente lo spettacolo.
> 
> Il contesto in questo sport è troppo determinante, per questo si va a cicli e difficilmente si ha in un ambiente sbagliato una squadra che riesce a competere con chi si trova invece in quello giusto. Le fondamenta del calcio italiano sono al momento prive della giusta mentalità. E lo sono fuori dal campo prima che dentro.



Non credo che siano 30 milioni + o meno a testa di ripartizione secondo me (anche se ovviamente un po' di differenza la fa eh)

Semplicemente ne hanno proprio tanti, 3 miliardi all' anno da spartirsi, contro 1/1.5 di tutti gli altri campionati.

Tutto qui secondo me... 

Non c'è molto equilibrio in realtà, basta guardare quanti punti fanno le prime 2.

Le retrocessioni, sono già stabilite da un mese.

Mi sa che è una leggenda metropolitana quella dell' equilibrio, ci sono semplicemente le 7 sorelle, ci siamo già passati anche noi 

Sappiamo che significa


----------



## Albijol (9 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Liverpool - Tottenham, finale di Champions League 2018/2019 inaspettata. I Reds sono arrivati alla finale dopo aver superato il Barça in semifinale. Il Tottenham ha avuto la meglio sull'Ajax dopo una partita di ritorno incredibile.
> 
> Liverpool - Tottenham si giocherà sabato 1 giugno 2019 alle ore 21 allo stadio Wanda Metropolitano di Madrid.
> 
> ...



Se Klopp perde diventa il nuovo Hector Cuper


----------



## MarcoG (9 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non credo che siano 30 milioni + o meno a testa di ripartizione secondo me (anche se ovviamente un po' di differenza la fa eh)
> 
> Semplicemente ne hanno proprio tanti, 3 miliardi all' anno da spartirsi, contro 1/1.5 di tutti gli altri campionati.
> 
> ...



Si e no. Non hanno le sette sorelle, ma c'è un'estrema varietà fra un anno e l'altro. Difficile stabilire a monte chi entrerà in coppa, chi vincerà il campionato. Per capire l'entità della differenza basta paragonarlo a Spagna, Germania, Italia e Francia. Spagna e Germania stanno in un perenne duopolio... italia e Francia... che te lo dico a fare?

Sui soldi. Vero che sono pochi 30 milioni, ma dipende da chi li prende. Pensa all'Atalanta che da noi rinuncerebbe anche a vincere un trofeo pur di ottenere l'introito della qualificazione, che si è più alto, ma di fatto permetterebbe anche a lei, con un po' di impegno, in qualche anno magari, di affacciarsi con continuità nel calcio che conta. Ed è servito un miracolo, loro e degli avversari in negativo.

Il succo del mio discorso è che là il sistema offre opportunità diverse di crescita, dove in minima parte esiste una meritocrazia. In italia tutto quello che non è "potente" in quel momento non esiste. Non è un caso se siamo uno dei paesi più corrotti al mondo. Deve cambiare la testa delle persone, crescere la società.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Si e no. Non hanno le sette sorelle, ma c'è un'estrema varietà fra un anno e l'altro. Difficile stabilire a monte chi entrerà in coppa, chi vincerà il campionato. Per capire l'entità della differenza basta paragonarlo a Spagna, Germania, Italia e Francia. Spagna e Germania stanno in un perenne duopolio... italia e Francia... che te lo dico a fare?
> 
> Sui soldi. Vero che sono pochi 30 milioni, ma dipende da chi li prende. Pensa all'Atalanta che da noi rinuncerebbe anche a vincere un trofeo pur di ottenere l'introito della qualificazione, che si è più alto, ma di fatto permetterebbe anche a lei, con un po' di impegno, in qualche anno magari, di affacciarsi con continuità nel calcio che conta. Ed è servito un miracolo, loro e degli avversari in negativo.
> 
> Il succo del mio discorso è che là il sistema offre opportunità diverse di crescita, dove in minima parte esiste una meritocrazia. In italia tutto quello che non è "potente" in quel momento non esiste. Non è un caso se siamo uno dei paesi più corrotti al mondo. Deve cambiare la testa delle persone, crescere la società.



Chelsea, Arsenal, City, United, Totthenam, Liverpool ne hanno sei, tutte di livello pauroso, non sono 7 ma li siamo.

Alla lunga avere il doppio dei potere economico rispetto al resto del mondo, avrebbe pagato, era solo questione di tempo...


----------



## Route66 (9 Maggio 2019)

Tra le gare di andata e ritorno di Juve-Ajax nei quarti avevo addocchiato la quota esagerata per la finale Ajax-Liverpool e mi ero deciso ad investire la mia paghetta settimanale .... per poi dimenticarmene dopo 10 minuti.
Ieri pomeriggio al pensiero ero molto nervoso, oggi sono più tranquillo
Gran belle partite cmq e bella finale tra il miracolato Pochettino(mi ricorda il Mourino del triplete) ed il perdente in finale Klopp(se la gioca con Capello).
Pronostico incerto con il mio personale tifo per Salah che si possa riprendere quello che gli hanno rubato lo scorso anno(Karius).


----------



## MarcoG (9 Maggio 2019)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Tra le gare di andata e ritorno di Juve-Ajax nei quarti avevo addocchiato la quota esagerata per la finale Ajax-Liverpool e mi ero deciso ad investire la mia paghetta settimanale .... per poi dimenticarmene dopo 10 minuti.
> Ieri pomeriggio al pensiero ero molto nervoso, oggi sono più tranquillo
> Gran belle partite cmq e bella finale tra il miracolato Pochettino(mi ricorda il Mourino del triplete) ed il perdente in finale Klopp(se la gioca con Capello).
> Pronostico incerto con il mio personale tifo per Salah che si possa riprendere quello che gli hanno rubato lo scorso anno(Karius).



Sincero, non vedo come possa non vincere il Liverpool ma... ho la sensazione di una strana aura di magia intorno a Pochettino che si, ricorda Mourinho l'anno dell'Inter...


----------



## Route66 (9 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Sincero, non vedo come possa non vincere il Liverpool ma... ho la sensazione di una strana aura di magia intorno a Pochettino che si, ricorda Mourinho l'anno dell'Inter...



In effetti ci sono un po troppe analogie


----------



## Black (9 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Liverpool - Tottenham, finale di Champions League 2018/2019 inaspettata. I Reds sono arrivati alla finale dopo aver superato il Barça in semifinale. Il Tottenham ha avuto la meglio sull'Ajax dopo una partita di ritorno incredibile.
> 
> Liverpool - Tottenham si giocherà sabato 1 giugno 2019 alle ore 21 allo stadio Wanda Metropolitano di Madrid.
> 
> ...



mi sa che dopo anni di dominio spagnolo, con lo strapotere economico inglese, si rischia di vederli aprire un altro ciclo. Che poi Real e Barca sono state tenute su da Messi e CR7. Finita l'era di questi 2, mi sa che il calcio inglese dominerà.

dopo aver visto la partita di ieri sera, si capisce perchè vogliono fare una superlega. I campionati nazionali sono di livello chiaramente più basso


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Pazzesco tutte le inglesi in finale delle coppe europee.
> 
> Mò non iniziamo col modello inglese e la loro intensità per cortesia
> 
> ...


Si vabbe, negli anni scorsi si diceva che in Premier c'erano tanti soldi ma i giocatori sono sopravalutati. Non mi dimentico l'ultima perla "Van Djik 70 mln allora Romagnoli 200" cit.

Semplicemente le inglesi stavano attraversando un ciclo e basta come capita a tutti. E nonostante il pessimo ciclo sono arrivati in finale di EL Liverpool e United. Le inglesi dal 2005 fino al 2012 (2010 a parte) hanno sempre portato almeno una inglese in finale di coppa campioni. Come ho detto questo piccolo periodo era solo un ciclo. In Spagna si possono sognare i soldi della Premier, ma hanno dominato tutto negli ultimi 5 anni. 

Il Totocoso sono due anni che non fa mercato altro che soldi. La differenza si sono i soldi ma anche l'intensità. Ieri neppure l'Ajax riusciva a starci dietro, paradossalmente se l'Ajax dopo il 2-0 si fosse messa in difesa bene.. il Tottenham avrebbe fatto giropalla a non concludere nulla. Bella partita ma Ten Sing ha sbagliato, ok che si pensa sempre di fare gol ma a volte bisogna saper addormentare la partita.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Liverpool - Tottenham, finale di Champions League 2018/2019 inaspettata. I Reds sono arrivati alla finale dopo aver superato il Barça in semifinale. Il Tottenham ha avuto la meglio sull'Ajax dopo una partita di ritorno incredibile.
> 
> Liverpool - Tottenham si giocherà sabato 1 giugno 2019 alle ore 21 allo stadio Wanda Metropolitano di Madrid.
> 
> ...



sarebbe stata più bella con l'ajax..ma credo il Liverpool sia più preoccupato degli Spurs..squadre che si conoscono nel dettaglio, sarà una sfida tattica e sugli episodi..forse ritorna anche Kane..

Io dico che alla fine il Tottenham la vince..hanno anche molta fortuna


----------



## pazzomania (9 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si vabbe, negli anni scorsi si diceva che in Premier c'erano tanti soldi ma i giocatori sono sopravalutati. Non mi dimentico l'ultima perla "Van Djik 70 mln allora Romagnoli 200" cit.
> 
> Semplicemente le inglesi stavano attraversando un ciclo e basta come capita a tutti. E nonostante il pessimo ciclo sono arrivati in finale di EL Liverpool e United. Le inglesi dal 2005 fino al 2012 (2010 a parte) hanno sempre portato almeno una inglese in finale di coppa campioni. Come ho detto questo piccolo periodo era solo un ciclo. In Spagna si possono sognare i soldi della Premier, ma hanno dominato tutto negli ultimi 5 anni.
> 
> Il Totocoso sono due anni che non fa mercato altro che soldi. La differenza si sono i soldi ma anche l'intensità. Ieri neppure l'Ajax riusciva a starci dietro, paradossalmente se l'Ajax dopo il 2-0 si fosse messa in difesa bene.. il Tottenham avrebbe fatto giropalla a non concludere nulla. Bella partita ma Ten Sing ha sbagliato, ok che si pensa sempre di fare gol ma a volte bisogna saper addormentare la partita.



Si ricordo il paragone di Van e Romagnoli, infatti faceva sorridere anche me.

Ovviamente non ci sono 3 categorie di differenza, ma si è rivelato davvero forte, e l' hanno pagato quel prezzo perchè strabordano di soldi gli inglesi.

Il Tottenham non avrà fatto mercato, ma gira comunque con top player in squadra, ma sopratutto sottovalutiamo una cosa: avere i soldi non significa che bisogna guardare soltanto al mercato, ma anche alla capacità (ancora più importante) *di poter trattenere quelli forti* senza che si facciano affascinare da sirene estere.

Per carità, è bello vedere giocare con tale intensità, ma non significa semplicemente correre come dei matti.

Per *vincere *correndo come matti e fare un gioco veloce, serve tecnica e qualità, e quella la "compri", con giocatori forti.

Come scrivi, Ten Sing ha forse sbagliato a non addormentare la partita, ma d' altronde siamo qui a parlarne soltanto per un gol all' ultimo istante, altrimenti lo staremmo celebrando.

Il calcio è davvero dannatamente condizionato dagli episodi.


Ad ogni modo, quello che intendevo, è che col tempo, se non cambia qualcosa, il calcio inglese sarà sempre più dominante. E si sapeva.


----------



## Goro (9 Maggio 2019)

Per primo comunque fu quel genio di Mirabelli a sputare sul fortissimo Van Dijk... che occhio


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Maggio 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> mi sa che dopo anni di dominio spagnolo, con lo strapotere economico inglese, si rischia di vederli aprire un altro ciclo. Che poi Real e Barca sono state tenute su da Messi e CR7. Finita l'era di questi 2, mi sa che il calcio inglese dominerà.
> 
> dopo aver visto la partita di ieri sera, si capisce perchè vogliono fare una superlega. I campionati nazionali sono di livello chiaramente più basso



Ma infatti.

La Superlega, SuperCL o quello che volete, è l’unico modo per evitare delle tirannie di decenni e avere competitività vera tra i top clubs. I campionati nazionali ormai hanno zero senso e vanno bene solo per chi pratica onanismo quando schianta il Sassuolo per poi fare figuracce appena si affaccia in Europa.


----------



## PheelMD (9 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vince il Liverpool.. normalmente vincono sempre le squadre più prestigiose quando affrontano una che non lo è.
> 
> Ma può succedere di tutto



Come noi con l'OM, o come noi con l'Ajax a Vienna, o come noi con il Liverpool a Istanbul.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Maggio 2019)

Il Liverpool è un po’ il Milan d’Inghilterra, non solo per il feeling che ha con l’Europa (superiore a qualunque altra inglese) e il relativo “scarso” rendimento in patria, ma anche per la situazione nella quale erano pochi anni fa, praticamente uguale alla nostra odierna.

Tiferò per i Reds in questa finale, tanto anche vincendo non ci raggiungerebbero, nè come Champions vinte nè come trofei internazionali in generale (al contrario del Barca, che vincendo quest’anno la sesta ci avrebbe poi superato vincendo la supercoppa UEFA e il mondiale per club).

Per me il conto aperto con loro ad Istanbul è chiuso dal 2007, e spero di reincontrarli di nuovo tra qualche anno, quando anche noi saremo tornati ad essere belli e vincenti come la storia e il blasone di questo club richiede.

Loro l’hanno già fatto, ora tocca a noi.

Arriverci Reds e in bocca al lupo!


----------



## 7vinte (9 Maggio 2019)

Vorrei far notare a diversi dove sia arrivato il ''perdente" Pochettino


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Maggio 2019)

Liverpool nettamente favorito per almeno due reti di scarto, certo anche io vorrei vedere l'Tottenham campione ma è molto difficile.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Maggio 2019)

PheelMD ha scritto:


> Come noi con l'OM, o come noi con l'Ajax a Vienna, o come noi con il Liverpool a Istanbul.



L'Ajax e Liverpool, per me, sono prestigiose quanto o poco meno al Milan.. siamo lì.

Ed io ho detto normalmente, poi ci sono le eccezioni come Inter 2010 Chelsea 2012


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Ajax e Liverpool, per me, sono prestigiose quanto o poco meno al Milan.. siamo lì.
> 
> Ed io ho detto normalmente, poi ci sono le eccezioni come Inter 2010 Chelsea 2012



Meno, meno....

Sono squadre prestigiose ma storicamente non reggono il confronto col Milan, certo non è che ci sia una distanza enorme ma c’è.

L’unica squadra al momento più prestigiosa è il Real.


----------



## PheelMD (14 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Ajax e Liverpool, per me, sono prestigiose quanto o poco meno al Milan.. siamo lì.
> 
> Ed io ho detto normalmente, poi ci sono le eccezioni come Inter 2010 Chelsea 2012



Nel 1995 e nel 2005 erano molto meno quotate di noi per la vittoria.


----------



## admin (30 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Liverpool - Tottenham, finale di Champions League 2018/2019 inaspettata. I Reds sono arrivati alla finale dopo aver superato il Barça in semifinale. Il Tottenham ha avuto la meglio sull'Ajax dopo una partita di ritorno incredibile.
> 
> Liverpool - Tottenham si giocherà sabato 1 giugno 2019 alle ore 21 allo stadio Wanda Metropolitano di Madrid.
> 
> ...



-


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Maggio 2019)

Sembra torna Harry Kane..


----------



## admin (1 Giugno 2019)

up


----------



## kekkopot (1 Giugno 2019)

Forza Tottenham! Per svariati motivi... mi dispiacerebbe solo per Klopp in caso di sconfitta del Liverpool.


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Giugno 2019)

Secondo me il pronostico è molto più incerto di quanto si possa pensare. In entrambe le partite di campionato il Liverpool ha vinto di misura faticando parecchio, il Tottenham come tutte le squadre inglesi corre veloce e in più entrambe non giocano in partite ufficiali da 20 giorni, quindi forse non saranno al massimo della brillantezza.
Secondo me il Liverpool avrebbe fatto molta meno fatica con L'Ajax.
Mi aspetto comunque una partita spettacolare


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il Liverpool è un po’ il Milan d’Inghilterra, non solo per il feeling che ha con l’Europa (superiore a qualunque altra inglese) e il relativo “scarso” rendimento in patria, ma anche per la situazione nella quale erano pochi anni fa, praticamente uguale alla nostra odierna.
> 
> Tiferò per i Reds in questa finale, tanto anche vincendo non ci raggiungerebbero, nè come Champions vinte nè come trofei internazionali in generale (al contrario del Barca, che vincendo quest’anno la sesta ci avrebbe poi superato vincendo la supercoppa UEFA e il mondiale per club).
> 
> ...



Il mio pensiero non è cambiato di una virgola. FORZA REDS, PORTATE A CASA LA SESTA, VE LO STRAMERITATE. È la vostra quarta finale in 15 anni, non è poco e non meritate di perderla.

Non vedo l’ora di riaffrontarvi.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Giugno 2019)

Giocatevi tutto sul Tottenham. Ho parlato con un mio amico che è un vate al contrario e punta sul Liverpool... ergo...


----------



## 7vinte (1 Giugno 2019)

Sono molto combattuto... tifo per i più deboli, mi piace la realtà Spurs, stimo Pochettino... però ho sempre rispettato enormemente i Reds, li vedo simili a noi... poi adoro Klopp, come allenatore e come persona, ed ha già perso due finali... vedremo!


----------



## Davidoff (1 Giugno 2019)

Due squadre e due allenatori che mi piacciono, spero sarà una bella partita. Se dovessi puntare qualcosa lo farei sul Tottenham, il loro percorso fino alla finale sa di predestinato...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sono molto combattuto... tifo per i più deboli, mi piace la realtà Spurs, stimo Pochettino... però ho sempre rispettato enormemente i Reds, li vedo simili a noi... poi adoro Klopp, come allenatore e come persona, ed ha già perso due finali... vedremo!



meglio tifare Spurs e tenere il Liverpool a distanza in termini di vittorie Champions


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Giugno 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> meglio tifare Spurs e tenere il Liverpool a distanza in termini di vittorie Champions



Tanto la settima non la rivincono in tempi brevi.


----------



## Fabiuz90 (1 Giugno 2019)

Il Tottenham stramerita questa Champions...società ai vertici del campionato inglese da anni...giovani cresciuti nel vivaio o comprati a 2 lire...poi per carità ha speso anche tanto ma mai come i top club inglesi...merita il titolo...però è anche vero che uno come Klopp (il miglior allenatore al mondo con 5000 spanne sul secondo dal mio punto di vista) non merita di perdere un'altra finale...staremo a vedere..


----------



## Heaven (1 Giugno 2019)

Tifo per il Tottenham, ovviamente. Magari in rimonta


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Giugno 2019)

Fabiuz90 ha scritto:


> Il Tottenham stramerita questa Champions...società ai vertici del campionato inglese da anni...giovani cresciuti nel vivaio o comprati a 2 lire...poi per carità ha speso anche tanto ma mai come i top club inglesi...merita il titolo...però è anche vero che uno come Klopp (il miglior allenatore al mondo con 5000 spanne sul secondo dal mio punto di vista) non merita di perdere un'altra finale...staremo a vedere..



Ma non scherziamo, il Tottenham ha sculato paurosamente tutta la Champions. Forza REDS.


----------



## Fabiuz90 (1 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma non scherziamo, il Tottenham ha sculato paurosamente tutta la Champions. Forza REDS.


non parlo di merito nel percorso champions di quest'anno...parlo in generale...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Giugno 2019)

L'esito è scontato per il Liverpool, ma tifo ovviamente Spurs


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Giugno 2019)

*Tottenham (4-3-2-1): Llloris; Trippier, Alderweireld, Vertonghen, Rose; Winks, Sissoko; Eriksen, Dele Alli, Son; Kane. All. Pochettino.

Liverpool (4-2-3-1): Alisson; Alexander Arnold, Matip, van Dijk, Robertson; Fabinho, Henderson, Wijnaldum; Salah, Firmino, Mané. All. Klopp.*


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Giugno 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Tottenham (4-3-2-1): Llloris; Trippier, Alderweireld, Vertonghen, Rose; Winks, Sissoko; Eriksen, Dele Alli, Son; Kane. All. Pochettino.
> 
> Liverpool (4-2-3-1): Alisson; Alexander Arnold, Matip, van Dijk, Robertson; Fabinho, Henderson, Wijnaldum; Salah, Firmino, Mané. All. Klopp.*



Non credo minimante in Porchettino è l'anno di Klopp


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Giugno 2019)

Sti concerti pre partita di una finale di CL sono ridicoli


----------



## Aron (1 Giugno 2019)

Quanto mi mancano ste serate in Champions...


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Giugno 2019)

prendere spunto guardando questo stadio e lasciar perdere lo stadio degli gnomi. grazie

tanto si sa che se lo fanno, fanno un cesso... ma va be..


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Giugno 2019)

già rigore per il liverpool


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (1 Giugno 2019)

Non era rigore...

Edit mi aveva ingannato la prospettiva, ha preso solo mano, rigore giusto


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Giugno 2019)

Mamma mia come si fa ad avere le braccia larghe cosi in area dai


----------



## admin (1 Giugno 2019)

*Salah 1-0*


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Giugno 2019)

Con Porchettino alla Juve, Conte vince lo scudetto a dicembre.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Giugno 2019)

Rigore generoso secondo me


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Giugno 2019)

sti rigori rovinano la partita. peccato


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> prendere spunto guardando questo stadio e lasciar perdere lo stadio degli gnomi. grazie
> 
> tanto si sa che se lo fanno, fanno un cesso... ma va be..



La capienza é di 67.000 posti, 65.000 per la finale...
Quindi cosí ti va bene? Intorno ai 65.000 lo approviamo?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Giugno 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mamma mia come si fa ad avere le braccia larghe cosi in area dai



Stava indicando una copertura al compagno... pollo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Giugno 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La capienza é di 67.000 posti, 65.000 per la finale...
> Quindi cosí ti va bene? Intorno ai 65.000 lo approviamo?



no, lo approvo dai 68 in su


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Giugno 2019)

Comunque io avrei fatto giocare Lucas al posto di Harry il Cane che non gioca da due mesi


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> no, lo approvo dai 68 in su



Allora bocciato il Wanda, nella configurazione massima, con gli skybox pieni, puó contenere 67829 spettatori

Davvero se avessimo uno stadio cosí non ti andrebbe bene?


----------



## Snake (1 Giugno 2019)

madonna che bocce la tipa bionda che ha fatto invasione


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Giugno 2019)

Partita oscena comunque


----------



## Blu71 (1 Giugno 2019)

Belle semifinali, brutta finale.


----------



## admin (1 Giugno 2019)

Partita davvero orribile


----------



## fabri47 (1 Giugno 2019)

Se la stanno facendo sotto tutte e due, con la differenza che il Liverpool è stato più fortunato. Se i reds si trovavano davanti una squadra abituata a disputare finali di champions, la partita adesso era già strachiusa a loro sfavore.


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Giugno 2019)

Partita bloccatissima con il Tottenham che prende le misure e cerca di non subire il secondo gol, e il Liverpool che gioca unicamente con lanci lunghi


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Giugno 2019)

per adesso partita inguardabile, bah.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Giugno 2019)

il gol più veloce della storia di finali champions dopo quello di Maldini...mi è scesa una lacrimuccia e penso anche a qualcuno di voi


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Giugno 2019)

Quanto è scarso Delle Alli. Tornasse a fare video ***** vah..


----------



## iceman. (1 Giugno 2019)

Sembra una partita di serie A da quanto è brutta.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Giugno 2019)

Snake ha scritto:


> madonna che bocce la tipa bionda che ha fatto invasione



l'azione più interessante della partita.

mamma mia delle alli che cesso


----------



## chicagousait (1 Giugno 2019)

Brutta partita


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Giugno 2019)

70 minuti di lanci lunghi, partita orribile


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Giugno 2019)

Partita OSCENA, in confronto Milan-Frosinone è da Hall of Fame.

Ma sono felice per i REDS se restano in vantaggio, la meritano la sesta.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Giugno 2019)

partita oscena a parte l'invasione della bionda


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Giugno 2019)

Ma come hanno fatto ad arrivare in finale queste due squadre.. è pazzesco il City non abbia eliminato il Tototocoso


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Giugno 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> partita oscena a parte l'invasione della bionda



Vero. L’unica cosa positiva è la bionda e il vantaggio dei Reds. Il Liverpool come storia e filosofia mi piace molto, so che alcuni milanisti lo odiano per Istanbul, io no perché ci siamo vendicati due anni dopo, considero il conto saldato.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Giugno 2019)

Che bestia Van Djik 

eh ma Van djik costa 70 allora Romagnoli 200 cit


----------



## iceman. (1 Giugno 2019)

V.Dijk mostruoso comunque, altro che Romagnoli.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Giugno 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma come hanno fatto ad arrivare in finale queste due squadre.. è pazzesco il City non abbia eliminato il Tototocoso



Il Liverpool è fortissimo, il fatto è che è una finale e quindi è normale che ci sia un gioco più conservativo. Anche noi dopo la partita perfetta con lo United nel 2007 giocammo una finale brutta, le finali in genere sono così.

È il Tottenham che è arrivato fin qui sculando per tutta la CL.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Giugno 2019)

ma quelli del tottenham si rendono conto che un'opportunità così non gli ricapiterà mai più ? sembra si accontentino di prenderne solo 1.

si svegliano adesso, a 15 minuti dalla fine, boh.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Giugno 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che bestia Van Djik
> 
> eh ma Van djik costa 70 allora Romagnoli 200 cit



verissimo. Di gran lunga il miglior difensore in circolazione


----------



## Konrad (1 Giugno 2019)

Ma quanto è forte Son???


----------



## admin (1 Giugno 2019)

Sto cinese è l'unico davvero forte del Totocoso


----------



## David Gilmour (1 Giugno 2019)

1) la mega- bionda
2) Van Dijk
3) ...........

Il rigore è proprio regalato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Giugno 2019)

qualcuno paragona ancora i 75 per allison con i 60 per donnaruma?


----------



## David Gilmour (1 Giugno 2019)

E i fenomeni Alli-Eriksen? Solo contro lo Scarponshire Football Club in Premier?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Giugno 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> V.Dijk mostruoso comunque, altro che Romagnoli.



Chi è che, sano di mente, paragona Romagnoli con V.Dijk?


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Giugno 2019)

2-0 origi finita


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Giugno 2019)

Finita


----------



## fabri47 (1 Giugno 2019)

Klopp uomo partita del Liverpool. Cambio decisivissimo.

Penso che sia una delle finali più brutte di sempre mammamia...


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Giugno 2019)

Canditati per il pallone d'oro uno tra Vad dick, allison e Salah


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Giugno 2019)

il Liverpool se lo merita, miglior squadra degli ultimi 2 anni.


----------



## Snake (1 Giugno 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Canditati per il pallone d'oro uno tra Vad dick, allison e Salah



e quindi nn lo vince nessuno dei tre


----------



## mandraghe (1 Giugno 2019)

Le due finali vinte da allenatori in tuta, quando si ha lo stile....


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Giugno 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Canditati per il pallone d'oro uno tra Vad dick, allison e Salah



penso lo vincerà messi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Giugno 2019)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma quelli del tottenham si rendono conto che un'opportunità così non gli ricapiterà mai più ? sembra si accontentino di prenderne solo 1.
> 
> si svegliano adesso, a 15 minuti dalla fine, boh.



In certe fasi della partita mi hanno ricordato un sacco il Milan. Passaggini tra i difensori, calma olimpica nonostante siano sotto. Imbarazzanti


----------



## Aron (1 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Chi è che, sano di mente, paragona Romagnoli con V.Dijk?



Romagnoli non è neanche nei top 5


----------



## leviatano (1 Giugno 2019)

Finale abbastanza brutta. ma prima Champions meritatissima per Kloop, contentissimo per un underdog come lui.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Giugno 2019)

Pochettino ora è pronto per la Juve


----------

